# VCDS not plugged into car



## sepilrat (Aug 17, 2015)

hi.
could help me with the testing of my VW voyage with a vag908 dual-k &can USB vag/iso interface

I have installed the 15.7 version of the vcds software.
when i try to test the port it returns that:

Port Status:OK
USB Library Version: 03.02.07
USB Driver Version:02.10.00
Interface: Found!
Type:Ross-Tech HEX-USB
Status: Not plugged into Car!

Any suggestion?

thanks in advance


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Unplug it and plug it back in.

Also check the connection to your computer as well.

If that doesn't work, contact Ross-Tech.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

That is the beauty of Ross-Tech, if you use a Chinese clone cable, updating the software will brick your cable.
Support the makers of the genuine cable, purchase only legit products.


----------

